# Hmmm New Rifle What do you think



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I am thinking of picking up a new rifle for this deer season.

I am currently shooting a Rem 710 270 (basically the cheapest starter rifle I could find) Our hunting zone did not allow rifles until a few years ago so I wanted something cheap to see if I like rifles.

Well now the time has come to upgrade to a newer better rifle.

I have been thinking about a 300 WSM semi-auto.

I would like to keep the price to under $1000

I don't really know Jack Sh%^ about rifles so what brand/model would you guys recommend and what scope to go along with it?

I do prefer the clips that you can take out of the gun so you don't have to load the 3-4 shells into the clip everytime.

Thanks in advance


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Savage 12vss in 308, with the highest end scope you can afford, something like a 6-24x50. Long range tack driver. 
Guess this is what I am looking at, only heard good things about that accu trigger, savage seems to be bringing a lot to the table nowadays. 
I would just like to modify it to a 7mm 08 and would like an 8-32 power scope. 
Really depends upon what you are using it for. I want an extremely accurate coyote gun I can beat them up at long ranges with. Not worried about pelts so thats why the higher caliber. 
Comes in 308, which takes down a wide range of animals, even effective for elk. 
This is a varmint rifle, so its heavy, a heavy fluted barrel, button rifled and free floating, really meant to be a tack driver. 
Just something to mull over.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A 300 wizzum in a BAR is essentially a cheek-slapp'n 30-06 that costs you extra for the rifle and the ammo. If I were dead set on a semi-auto deer rifle it'd be on an AR platrform.

Edited to add, the AR platform will be the 1st animal the gun grabbers go after, that's reason enough to get one now.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

look at the browning b.a.r. if you are sure you want a semi auto. i have a 243, and though i dont shoot it much, it shoots less than an inch with the right ammo (which to me is very impressive for an autoloader.), and seems to function fine, which are my only concerns with a semi auto.

if you are willing to go with a bolt gun, you can save alot of money, and still get a heckuva gun. look at ruger 77's, savage, remington 700's (nothing like 710's), and weatherby just to name a few.

just remember, any gun is only as good as the scope you put on it. you dont have to spend a million, but get a good one.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am definitly not "dead set" on semi-auto. I just thought it would be nice. Have you had bad experiences with semi-auto?

I am really open to anything I looked at Tikka, Sako, Savage, Browning, Rem.

I will get a bolt again if that is the best option. I am not really impressed with the bolt on the 710 but that is too be expected (get what you pay for).

I like the 300 because I have seen the damage they can do. If I can get something better that is cheaper don't be afraid to let me know.

thanks guys

David


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A DPMS LR in 260 or 308 would fulfill your every desire. Accurate, dependable, semi-auto in a proven functional "deer" caliber. An easily removeable clip, easy to clean and maintain. Just buy a new upper if some other 308 based caliber catches your fancy.

For a budget bolt action I'd look at the Wby Vanguard or Howa 1500 (same rifle) and then spend extra on the optics.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

horsager is right, an AR platform is very versatile, and accurate. i havnt had any bad experiences with semi auto rifles, however im a believer in the k.i.s.s. method. i guess some of the older remington autoloaders can be finicky, but i have a 742 in 30-06 that functions fine also. i dont know how much experience you have, but you might think about getting a 22 that is similar to whatever you get just to get used to handling it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you don't have a 308 you need to get one. :wink:

I'm partial to Rem. rifles. I'd look at a model 7 or a 700 in a mountain rifle.

Scope? Buy as much as you can afford. Personally for either of those rifles I would go with a Leupold VX III 2.5-8x36 with the Boone and Crocket reticle.

The Rem 700 Mtn. rifle does have an optional detachable mag. I have this rifle in a 25-06. Its a nice rifle to carry, light and fast.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm a remington 700 guy, 'cause you can customize it with virtually hundreds of aftermarket accessories, BUT i bought a howa 1500 varmint model this summer, and it is a very well made fit and finish, and ACCURATE. I would follow the advice and give the HOWA a try. Very reasonable gun for the money. I only use Burris optics now because of the quality, durability, clarity, and price. Leupold and Nikon both make great glass too!!

Good Luck!!

HM


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Horsager said:


> For a budget bolt action I'd look at the Wby Vanguard or Howa 1500 (same rifle) and then spend extra on the optics.


Ditto. I bought a Vanguard 223 this summer and it is quite the shooter. Another cheap rifle I have heard good things about is the Savage Stevens 200.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeh i would really look at the Remington 700 range. The 700 sps is a fantastic rifle for its price and you can get it with the detatchable mag, it is called the 700 SPS-DM for about $650. I dont know much about the Rem 710, but i heard the 700's kick their *** in quality, reliability and durability.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I would definetely look at a Tikka (Hunter wood stock) bolt action in 270 or 30-06. Advantages are a many....lots of ammo available, will take most big game in North America, easy recoil, and Tikka makes a nice economical gun.

As far as a scope is concerned I would look at Bushnell Elite in 4200 series. A simple 3x9x40 will work well.

My father always said to spend the money on the optics. If I were in your shoes i would keep the 710, and put on a high end scope for this year, and save up money and research what kind of rifle you want and buy it next season. I always try to buy the best I can afford. No regrets.....

As far as high end optics, Leupold (excellent life time transferrable warranty), Nikon, Zeiss, Burris, Swarovski, will put you on target in all kinds of low-light and cloudy , foggy sitautions. Everyone has their favourite's, it's really how much you want to spend.

I purchased a Vanguard Sub-Moa in 257 Weatherby Magnum, action is nice considering the price. But I prefer the action in my Tikka. I don't personnaly like the action in Savage's or Ruger's...too sploppy. Remington 700's are tight!

I have a 300 WSM and I'm not sure if I would do it all over again. ammunition is not as easy to find, and it is sometimes more money.

Happy buying....
TMM


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry about the post stuff up guys, this stupid internet!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

GRUNTER HUNTER said:


> sorry about the post stuff up guys, this stupid internet!!!!!!! :evil:


We all just thought you like the 700 4x better than anything else. (grin)


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

GRUNTER HUNTER said:


> sorry about the post stuff up guys, this stupid internet!!!!!!! :evil:


I think you could go back and delete three of them if you want to.


----------



## flashhole (Jul 29, 2007)

Take a look at the CZ model 550. It comes in several styles and calibers. Mine is the 550 Full Stock in 243 Winchester. The 243 and 308 Full Stock models have the detachable magazine.

550 Full Stock










If you want something more challenging you might consider a Ruger #1. Mine is a #1V (Varmint model with heavy barrel) in 25-06.










The scope on my #1 is more than I'd recommend for deer hunting but this rig is a good dual purpose set up for both deer and annoying critters. It can really reach out and touch something.

Regarding the scope - Quality glass is always the way to go. I think Burris Signature and Nikon Monarch are the best values on the market. I wouldn't go higher than a 3-9 power variable.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

Tikka T3 camo stainless in 25-06

My cousin has one and i absolutly love that gun. Its very accurate and I love the feel of it.


----------

